# Stolen Raft - Blue NRS E-151 Portland Area



## Galaxygrassraftco (Jun 7, 2021)

STOLEN RAFT - NRS E-151, Wow coming to you with another Portland Horror Story.
Got an email from Central Self Storage saying my unit was found unlocked yesterday 8/15. Got down there to find my unit and four others with the locks and hasps broken. Somebody had came in past the key coded door, broke into the unit and loaded a truck up with our gear.
I'm writing this to hopefully get some eyes or ears out there. Our raft is a bright Blue NRS E-151 with diminishing tubes and huge rocker, the side tubes are very large so its kind of a unique looking raft.
There was also a bright green liquid logic Jefe and a yellow red and green Jackson 4fun taken.
Along with the Raft and kayaks a frame from Dustys River Logistics got stolen, its a four bay lo pro frame with grey powder coated piping. The Oars are yellow polecats from Sawyer, they took two of three and one doesn't have an oar right on it. Their was also red and bright green kokatat PFDs
Whoever they were didn't know what they were looking at as some other valuable stuff was left behind, making me think maybe they will try to sell the raft and probably scrap the frame. A rumor was a red truck with a topper but who knows, the storage facility wouldn't show us the video. We drove around to check out all the camps we could think of yesterday.
My lady and I are pretty devastated but thankfully we only lost things, plus its inspiration to finally get us out of Portland. Too little too late for our raft and whitewater gear but thanks to anyone who doesn't mind keeping an eye out.


----------



## Happy Camper (Sep 8, 2020)

Do you have the registration number of the raft? Also - do you have homeowners' insurance, which might reimburse you for the loss?


----------



## Galaxygrassraftco (Jun 7, 2021)

Happy Camper said:


> Do you have the registration number of the raft? Also - do you have homeowners' insurance, which might reimburse you for the loss?


Both, it’s just a custom raft with a custom frame so it will be tough to replace. I just love that raft


----------



## ShouldBeFloating (Jan 11, 2022)

I live near Portland too. Absolutely sucks to see what's happened to the city. 

Sorry to hear about your raft and hopefully you can get it replaced or found.


----------



## Ruger9009 (Feb 1, 2017)

Let me get this straight... They broke into the storage facility, the company has video, and wont release it to you or law enforcement? One would assume they have plates, or vehicle description. I would be all over them if I were you. Sorry about your boat & gear. Will keep and eye out down in Southern Oregon & good luck.


----------



## ShouldBeFloating (Jan 11, 2022)

Ruger9009 said:


> Let me get this straight... They broke into the storage facility, the company has video, and wont release it to you or law enforcement? One would assume they have plates, or vehicle description. I would be all over them if I were you. Sorry about your boat & gear. Will keep and eye out down in Southern Oregon & good luck.


The police are under staffed, under funded, and overworked. Portland police cannot even keep up with the amount of stolen cars (literally hundreds in a year), murders, homeless problems, drugs (hard drugs are now LEGAL to use), street racing, and riots. Good luck with a stolen raft as they'd probably laugh at you. Hell; if you call 911 it can sometimes take up to 15 minutes to get a hold of someone and if it's not a serious/violent situation; they'll pretty much tell you good luck as you are on your own. If you think I'm exaggerating in any way, feel free to research, because I'm not. Portland has turned into an absolute shithole over the past couple of years. Thank goodness I don't live in the city limits (I'm in the burbs) and will no longer even visit downtown. 

Sorry for the rant but it's a huge hot-button issue for me as I moved to Portland voluntarily 16 years ago because I LOVED the city.


----------



## Roseldo (Aug 27, 2020)

ShouldBeFloating said:


> Portland has turned into an absolute shithole over the past couple of years. Thank goodness I don't live in the city limits (I'm in the burbs) and will no longer even visit downtown.


Some folks here may be tempted to write this of as right wing grousing (I'm not personally assuming anything about your political identity), but I've heard essentially the exact same thing from some very left leaning folks who are leaving Portland for the exact reasons you are articulating. Sounds like a real bummer.


----------



## Ripper (Aug 29, 2012)

I've also got a couple of buddies relocating from that area... polar opposites on the political spectrum, but same general grumps on what it has turned into. My brother lived out there for work for a stint, and had nothing good to say about it as well... 

Shitty for sure, and best of luck on getting any of it back! I'll keep an eye out as I'm always browsing...


----------



## Galaxygrassraftco (Jun 7, 2021)

Ruger9009 said:


> Let me get this straight... They broke into the storage facility, the company has video, and wont release it to you or law enforcement? One would assume they have plates, or vehicle description. I would be all over them if I were you. Sorry about your boat & gear. Will keep and eye out down in Southern Oregon & good luck.


They will turn the video over to the cops but like it was said below, the cops are underfunded, understaffed all the bullshit yadda yadda. Its very hard to deal with for a lot of people. Ill just say this, I moved here ten years ago from Detroit. Found the rivers and ill never leave but portland right now is giving me flashbacks of my time living in Detroit and I would have never kept something this valuable in that city. Live and Learn but I will be scouring for this raft for years.


----------



## Gchapman (Feb 26, 2018)

My brother has worked on and off in Portland for the past couple of years - this was his instagram post in January.


----------

